
Combine site:s3.amazonaws.com with other keywords to find anything - dorianm
https://www.google.com/search?q=site%3As3.amazonaws.com&en=
======
IChooseYou
This doesn't seem to give good results. You can do better indexing using
certificate transparency logs.

------
AndrewOMartin
Such as?

~~~
DoctorOW
I noticed a lot of product manuals so it's a good way to narrow down search
results to actual PDFs

~~~
0xdeadb00f
For just PDFs all you need to add is: ext:pdf

